# New Boat Time, Just looking for a little input!



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been shopping around for the last six months after spending my first year back on DR in my Sea Nymph 16.5 back-troller with 30hp Johnson tiller I have decided an upgrade is necessary. I have enjoyed getting back on the water, however, I do not intend to head back out there is this rig as it was just a pain to stay vertical and not get my ass kicked every time one of those jack asses cruised half speed back up the drift. So I am pondering the following:

New G3 V164F that I have negotiated down to $20K out the door with all seats, electronics, and cover 70hp Yamaha
New Starweld 1600DC negotiated the same deal $20K out the door ready to go 70hp Yamaha
New Lund 1750 XL sport similar electronics but 90hp Mercury $22.5K out the door. 2500 over my limit agreed to with the wifey but she just got a new Lincoln Continental that was over budget as well so I am hoping I can stretch if necessary.
Holding off on new and shopping for a really nice used rig that has more equipment. I primarily fish the DR mid and low but I am looking to venture further N and out into Erie. I am leaning toward new but would jump on the right used rig. Thanks in advance gents!


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

On a new boat I'd hold of until spring, your negotiating power will be better as new models will be out and they will have additional incentive to negotiate a better deal. On a used boat it's jus going to take patience you never know what deal will pop up and when. So many variable is play as to when and why a boat goes on the market. Also check the out of state market. I've read many people on here getting a good deal by driving a few miles.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Great time shopping for a new boat. Just completed that process for now. Some points that I think are important to remember: 1) this is your next boat not your last. 2) If 1 is true than resale is important in your decision making. 3) If 1 and 2 are true then max out the horsepower. 4) Most packages do not fill the previous points 4) If 3 is true max out the trolling motor especially if you fish the DR. 5) The less time you have to fish the more important great electronics are. 6) If budget is a factor go used 6) shop shop shop the internet is your friend.


----------



## ChromerKing (Jan 1, 2014)

How about an '04 Triton 215X. Been fishing the D and Erie with it for a few years now. Upgrading to a newer one in the spring. Great big water boat and easy to control on the river. Asking $30K


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

ChromerKing said:


> View attachment 235013
> How about an '04 Triton 215X. Been fishing the D and Erie with it for a few years now. Upgrading to a newer one in the spring. Great big water boat and easy to control on the river. Asking $30K


Thats a beauty but out of my price range. I am lookimg ro keep it under $20k


----------



## ChromerKing (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gr


FishManDan said:


> Great time shopping for a new boat. Just completed that process for now. Some points that I think are important to remember: 1) this is your next boat not your last. 2) If 1 is true than resale is important in your decision making. 3) If 1 and 2 are true then max out the horsepower. 4) Most packages do not fill the previous points 4) If 3 is true max out the trolling motor especially if you fish the DR. 5) The less time you have to fish the more important great electronics are. 6) If budget is a factor go used 6) shop shop shop the internet is your friend.


Great advise, I am not sure this is my last boat but it is my boat until I retire at least. I have a hard budget not to exceed $22k. I have had good luck with used but always a risk. The rigs I have price have ample power both in the front and rear. Just hard to decide if I want to roll the dice on a used rig at max buget and then have to out money in.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

For big water you are much better off with used glass over new aluminum.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

You missed on this one: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2012-alumacraft-16-5-ft.575409/


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been looking at the used glass boats too, but even used it is very tough finding something that is not ancient in my price range. I am keeping my eyes open for those as well and open to finding that diamond in the rough.


----------



## big davee (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out the starcraft renegade 168 DC. Another option in that ballpark. My dad has the superfisherman 186 and it's the best ride I have had yet. But I haven't been in a glass boat so I won't say best ever. That lund sounds good to that extra hp does make a difference in crap weather. I personally don't like g3 ours rode rough and the hull welds cracked.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

All I will say is that 16.5 BT Sea Nymph is one sweet river boat !.....maybe a tad bigger motor and a really good bow mount and that's a fishing machine, and perfect for what it's called (backtrolling) too !

Venturing farther and/or going bigger is more $$$'s pure and simple....best of luck.....


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

50incher said:


> All I will say is that 16.5 BT Sea Nymph is one sweet river boat !.....maybe a tad bigger motor and a really good bow mount and that's a fishing machine, and perfect for what it's called (backtrolling) too !
> 
> Venturing farther and/or going bigger is more $$$'s pure and simple....best of luck.....


It certaily does the job when i am flying solo but I am not comfortable in much wind, do not like the cold and strain of driving a tiller early in spring. Just looking for something little more comfortable that rhe family will like going out on as well.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

butter13 said:


> It certaily does the job when i am flying solo but I am not comfortable in much wind, do not like the cold and strain of driving a tiller early in spring. Just looking for something little more comfortable that rhe family will like going out on as well.


I hear you on the comfort factor, lol.....when it comes to the D, finesse boat control helps when fishing contour etc....on the big water you can be much more clumsier and catch fish.....and yes you can do both in any size boat, but as far as backtrolling the river it ain't gonna happen in a bigger boat.....

Trolling Erie and jigging the river you can get away with a pretty big boat, the river a smaller boat is better overall....that's my .02....our boat is 19'....our best river boat was 16.7....and I still love a tiller, lol....cheers....


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Butter are you trying to keep the size to fit your storage space?

Here is a bigger yet older boat for you: http://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/adviewer/161641


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

FishManDan said:


> Butter are you trying to keep the size to fit your storage space?
> 
> Here is a bigger yet older boat for you: http://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/adviewer/161641


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

No not really trying to fita storage space but dont want to go too big either.16-19 feet should do it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Windshield is nice for weather but its a sail for jigging. Still wouldn't want to go without


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Can I add in, get a trolling motor with gps. Like the minn kota terrova, I have 1 on my Lund. It has 20 speeds available on the remote and you can set the gps in a certain direction. It was great for getting verticle in the dr last spring. I also use it for trolling through erie. Even on a day like today, pulls the boat straight and is awesome when fishing 1 or 2 guys. You only need to watch for other boats.


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

lith74 said:


> Can I add in, get a trolling motor with gps. Like the minn kota terrova, I have 1 on my Lund. It has 20 speeds available on the remote and you can set the gps in a certain direction. It was great for getting verticle in the dr last spring. I also use it for trolling through erie. Even on a day like today, pulls the boat straight and is awesome when fishing 1 or 2 guys. You only need to watch for other boats.


The boat dealer recommended that as well so i am putting that into my search criteria as well. Thanks for all the great feedback guys.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry guys I didn't figure out how to post properly, haven't done it in so long


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ralphy said:


> How often should u change impeller on outboard?
> My 115 merc optic is five years old, what do you guys think



I do it after 3 seasons of use. Never had a failure with that replacement schedule.


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys I wanted to thank you all for your candid feedback throughout this process. The information on the is site has helped make this a much more informed decision. I am happy to share that today I brought home a great 2001 Lund Pro V 1775 with a 4 stroke Yamaha 115, 80# Terrova iPilot. I drove all day to see this beauty and I am very happy with what I brought home. I did not have time to take any pics as I had to get to work but I will post them tomorrow. thanks again guys tight lines, I will see you on the water!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats!


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like a very nice boat. Hope you can post some pics


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I finally had a chance to get a couple of pictures of the new boat. Got her in the garage and will begin the deep cleaning soon so I can get it filled with walleye juice this Spring.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

With a garage that clean you must have a big storage shed in the yard.


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

No that is my brothers garage and we went to town for an hour before we moved the boat in there!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Good for you. Persistance pays off!. Glad you were able to find something that fit your budget and was a quality find.


----------

